# Moster Cable - Solid Y Splitters



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130373585551

Just search for item #130373585551. Auction ends 03/14/2010 at 9:00PM EST.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Master Admin said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220567564740&viewitem=&_trkparms=clkid%3D8478452371186283771
> 
> 
> test2


Well, it seems we are having some technical difficulties with eBay links. The auction can still be found on eBay by searching for the auction number listed above.


----------



## CalamityGS (Feb 22, 2009)

I think it has something to do with being logged in.
Monster Cable Y RCA Splitter Gold Plated ALL Metal : eBay Motors (item 130373585551 end time Mar-14-10 19:00:00 PDT)
Fail same here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

No, it is a known bug in a plugin developed for vBulletin. There is no official fix, so we are working on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

It should be working now. Anyhow already posted links might be not working, so they might have to be reposted.


----------



## sleepingciv (Mar 2, 2010)

item has ended


----------

